#ubuntu-cym 2011-09-15
<ianto> chippanfat: Hello butt
<brobostigon> moin ianto and chippanfat
<chippanfat> hello :)
<chippanfat> long time no speak ! :)
<chippanfat> how are you? :D
<brobostigon> chippanfat: not so hot, physically and mentally below operating parameters. and you?
<chippanfat> Im good :) in the process of creating a live disk for centOS :)
<brobostigon> centos, interesting.
<ianto> chippanfat: Alright, rather annoyed at Aber's permissions, when I extract a file I expect them to be as it was packaged -_-
<ianto> Trying to setup a hibari blog at users.aber.ac.uk/crs14
<ianto> *Habari
<chippanfat> yeah :) i wanna install openVZ on my servers for some nice vm'ing :D
<chippanfat> ianto: whats a hibari blog? :p
<ianto> Just a blog but usin habari, like WordPress, blogger or w.e.
<chippanfat> awhh right i see :D
<chippanfat> brb guys, dinner time :D xo
<ianto> After all this work and troubleshooting, I need to register for access to scripting with php
#ubuntu-cym 2012-09-10
<brobostigon> nos da everyone, sleep well.
#ubuntu-cym 2012-09-11
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2012-09-13
<brobostigon> good morning eveyrone.
 * brobostigon so rocks.
#ubuntu-cym 2012-09-14
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
#ubuntu-cym 2012-09-15
<brobostigon> nos da everyone, sleep well.
#ubuntu-cym 2012-09-16
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<brobostigon> nos da everyone, sleep well.
#ubuntu-cym 2014-09-08
<cerouno> hi brobostigon
